# Degree Symbol



## freqseeker (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello to the group. I just wanted to post a quick tip on how to make the degree symbol when posting temperatures. Example: smoke at 225°. I have read posts that use *, ' and the like.
I work in the automotive repair industry. When using computer software to prepare invoices for customers I would write out "degrees" which was a pain when busy.

I did some research and found that when you need the degree symbol press and hold the Alt key then enter 248. So to type 225° you type (225+Alt 248) don't type the plus symbol, just hold the Alt key then 248.
Just a cool trick I found and thought I would share it. This is a basic ASCII symbol, there are others, just Google them up. I put this shortcut on a sticky note on my monitor, but now it is in memory.

Vince.


----------



## the iceman (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm working with a Macbook & for me it is ———> shift alt *.


----------



## freqseeker (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info, never been a Mac guy but good to know.

Vince.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmmmm doesn't seem to work for me. 
I think it was Pops6927 who posted a complete list of codes a little while back, but I couldn't make them work either. 
As soon as I hit the 2 with the alt key down I get bumped out of the reply window and moved to the top of the page.


----------



## bud lite (Mar 30, 2009)

Use the "Num Keys" (on the right side of the keyboard) 
NOT the numbers across the top of the keyboard.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, I did post a link to all the codes - you have to put a zero in first, so it would be (alt)0176 for degree sign °. Hold down the alt key while typing in 0176 then release the alt key and the degree sign appears. (alt)0248 is a different sign... ø ... a zero with a slash through it. You can also do (alt)248 and it's the degree sign but that may be misinterpreted by some keyboards as a movement key, which apparently it is doing on your's, Dan. Just look at the ASCII listing and preface each no. with a zero while holding down the alt key; for example it shows on the first page in the DEC (decimal) column 36 for the dollar sign. Hold down alt and press 0 3 6, let go and the dollar sign should appear - $ . 

You can also use the HTML coding by holding down the Alt key plus the Shift key, then hitting 7 (shifted 7 is &) and then 3 (shifted 3 is #), let go of the shift key but still holding down the alt key, then type in 3 and 6, then lifting the alt key and the $ will appear. (waayyy too hard - using a zero is much much easier!).

(alt)248 will produce a degree sign, but it's not listed as an ascii equivalent. Likewise (alt)176 - without the preceding 0 - makes a graphics sign of ░ ! 

It's called "Having fun with your keyboard the ASCII way!" lol - something kind of lost in the newfangled ANSI GUI process (Windows), but still remembered by us old Ascii DOS keyboard whackers! 

Here's the link again:

http://ascii.cl/htmlcodes.htm

It's 7 pages so I just printed it out, stapled together and have it in my reference materials for easy access.

Pops §§

{P o p s (alt)0167 (alt)0167}


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 30, 2009)

°°°°° :) thanks Bud!


----------



## vtanker (Mar 30, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## morkdach (Mar 30, 2009)

wow thaks guys good to know it 43° here .
thanks


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 31, 2009)

None of them work on either of my Toshiba laptops.  However, on all Windows versions since (I think) Windows 98, there is a little executable called *charmap.exe*, which allows you to select any of the ASCII extended set for any of the supported fonts installed on the system.  That way not only can you have degree and other symbols, you can have them in the right font you want!


----------



## erain (Mar 31, 2009)

° cool!!! °°°, thks!!!


----------



## slickrat (Mar 31, 2009)

82° in Miami. Cool, it works!


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 31, 2009)

67° in Central Texas,


----------



## suprfast (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice info. been using it awhile myself. 225° ± 5°  :)
kris


----------



## cruizer (Apr 1, 2009)

220° low and slow!!!


----------



## bobsim (Apr 1, 2009)

°°°° Very handy info. thanks for posting!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 29, 2009)

°°°now if i can just remember this while posting°°°

    °  °
      °
   °°°°°


----------

